# Dividend Stripping



## sammy84 (1 November 2009)

Hi all

I'm looking for new strategies to use for excess capital when my other systems aren't finding any trades. I have been looking into dividend stripping. I have done a little research and from what I could tell it can be profitable, however this is from a very limited analysis. Does anyone out currently dividend strip and if so could you provide me some advice. Right now my questions are:

1) Is it profitable? 
2) Do you just by the T+3 days before ex-div date and sell on ex-div
3) Is there much point buying 45 days out for the franking credit

Any held would be great!

Cheers,

Sammy


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 November 2009)

Poster here named "rosella" or it might be spelled "rozella" traded stock for dividends.


----------



## vkdirector (8 November 2009)

***.aussiestockforums.com.au/forums/showthread.php?t=454

Was and still is one of my fav links

Would be nice to see him back posting his trades if he is still playing the stock market


----------



## redcorvetteguy (16 November 2012)

sammy84 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm looking for new strategies to use for excess capital when my other systems aren't finding any trades. I have been looking into dividend stripping. I have done a little research and from what I could tell it can be profitable, however this is from a very limited analysis. Does anyone out currently dividend strip and if so could you provide me some advice. Right now my questions are:
> 
> ...




Hi Sammy, how did you go with dividend stripping? i have been looking into it lately but so far i find that the share price will drop on ex div date about the value of div
cheers


----------

